

CubeTree Launches As A Facebook + FriendFeed + Twitter For Enterprise - codeslinger
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/10/cubetree-launches-as-a-facebook-friendfeed-twitter-for-enterprise/

======
jjs
Strangely enough, all employees consistently report what they're doing right
now as "Working tirelessly to provide a world-class customer experience and
maximize shareholder value!"

~~~
GeneralMaximus
What!? That's not the kind of thing a startup should be doing! This is crazy-
talk!

~~~
jjs
I meant, all employees of customers of the service. :)

------
Bjoern
This seems like a little bit better yammer.com. Wonder how their business
model works if everything is for free?!

~~~
joshsharp
As I read it, it's a bit more of a "portal" in which you can create wiki
pages, share documents etc. as well. It certainly overlaps with Yammer a great
deal but offers a bit more.

And actually, it's freemium: You pay for storage space and extra features like
company branding.

------
Keyframe
Sounds like a very likely candidate for corporate firewall, like facebook and
other time wasters.

